# Hamm December 8th 2007



## purejurrasic

We normally drive the car to Hamm for the December show but have been asked by several groups if we will be taking a coach, having looked into this we have decided to, however because of the problems we had with the last coach company we used, we are using a different coach company from Manchester with different coaches.​ 

This new company has impressed us with their attitude and safety. Two drivers will be on board, and they are fitted with plasma screen dvds, separate kitchen area with hot & cold water, free tea and coffee and a microwave for heating up your pies! The coaches also have toilet facilities.​ 


Although these are double-deckers, they have a very different layout to those used before. For a start, they normally seat 74, but will be reduced to 72 due to the drivers day bunk. This is compared to the 79 seats on the last coach.​ 


The seats have a lot more leg room, even for Tony who is over 6’, and they expand into the isle should you need extra width!​ 




This trip will leave the UK on Friday 7th December, and the cost of the trip will be £75 with no surcharge for either pick up point.​ 


Yes, that’s right, we know many travel from the northern area, and this has caused some problems, so this December we have arranged two collection points.​ 


*NORTH*​ 

Pick up will be from the coach company’s base, just off junction 22 of the M6. Unfortunately there are no facilities here, but the secure parking is free.​ 

The coach will leave at 1pm, and will travel to the Ashford Truck Stop, with a comfort stop on route. The coach will arrive at the truck stop with plenty of time for you to enjoy a freshly cooked meal and maybe a pint or two!​ 
*SOUTH*​ 
Pick up and Parking will be at 8 00pm at the Ashford truck stop, just off junction 10 of the M20. Secure parking is provided at a cost of £6 per car, and for those who don’t fancy driving straight back a double bed and breakfast (rated five star) is only £37.50​ 
Evening meals before we go are £6.99-£8.99, and there are full wash room facilities available to all​ 


We will depart Ashford around 8.30pm and travel to France via the Euro tunnel. We will be making a stop at a tobacco shop in Belgium around 1 am on the Saturday, and after one other comfort stop, will arrive in Hamm around 6 to 7 am.​ 

We are able to stay on the coach till around 8am to wake up, then its off to the café or the queue!​ 

We will leave the show at 5pm local time and will have a full hour rest break on the way back.​ 

We aim to arrive back at Ashford for around 12 midnight on the Saturday, and back to Manchester around 5 or 6 am on the Sunday morning.​ 

We have also arranged extra luggage space on the rear to maximise animal space in the hold.​ 

The cost of the trip, either from Manchester or Ashford to Hamm and return, inc the train is just £75. Show entrance fee of 10 euros is additional.​ 

Price is per seat and we are unable to provide discounts for children. We do not recommend children under 10 attend. Any child 16 or under MUST be accompanied by an adult.​ 

All passengers will need to hold a full valid EU passport.​ 

The booking is subject to minimum numbers, should we fail to achieve these numbers, full refunds will be supplied. Seats will be issued on a first come first served basis and all bookings should be accompanied with full payment​ 

BOOKING FOR THIS TRIP WILL BE CLOSED ON NOVEMBER 6TH​ 


PLEASE EMAIL ME IF WOULD LIKE TO GO​ 


[email protected]​ 

Rough itenary for the trip​ 
Leave Manchester 1300 
Stop Toddington services 
Arrive Ashford Truckstop 1900 
Dinner and rest 
Leave Ashford 2045 
Shuttle Crossing 2200 
Arrive Calais 23.45 (local) 
Stop Alinqurke Belgium DUTY FREES pay in uk pounds better exchange rate 
Stop for coffee 
Arrive Hamm 0700 (local) 
stay on coach-go to cafe -q up 
Leave Hamm 1700 (local) 
Full Lunch Break en route back 
Quick coffee stop 
Shuttle Back 0000 (local) 
Arrive Calais 23.45 
Arrive Ashford 0030 
Arrive Manchester 0700 approx​ 
Obviously times mght vary a little but we will have plenty of stops for food etc​


----------



## Diablo

Hi mate,
Sent you a PM regarding hamm trip


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness

does anyone know what sort of stuff will be at the show? anything different from the last one?
sorry if i've missed another thread already talking about this...


----------



## tarantulabarn

December is normally alot different, more adult/subadults, end of year breeders etc


----------



## tarantulabarn

Diablo said:


> Hi mate,
> Sent you a PM regarding hamm trip


 
You need to email on [email protected]


steve


----------



## Diablo

Hi Steve,

no problem mate  should be a good end of year show from what ive heard


----------



## purejurrasic

Thats great Paul, we'l sort out the lift to ashford closer to the time !


----------



## bolawan

are there many seats left for the northern pickup? ive got my form and going to pay next week if there's seats left.


----------



## tarantulabarn

bolawan said:


> are there many seats left for the northern pickup? ive got my form and going to pay next week if there's seats left.


drop me an email to [email protected] and ill keep your seats till the forms get here


----------



## bolawan

email sent


----------



## tarantulabarn

bolawan said:


> email sent


All recieved


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> Thats great Paul, we'l sort out the lift to ashford closer to the time !


Nice one mate  cant wait ill email that address soon to get the forms and that lol  Sending off my passport Monday


----------



## PSGeckos

Yay cant wait im just going to be a billy:Na_Na_Na_Na: no mates as the misses cant come ;(

Cheers Tony


----------



## purejurrasic

no way pete, you'll find loads of people to chat to !

I'll sit you next to paul, he dont stop talking !

:lol2:


----------



## Diablo

The cheek of it Tony  you know me too well lmao. You know you enjoy talking about genetics as much as i do anyway and future breeding lol  Trying to sort this sodding passport out i need to send some crap called a ISO thingy me bob because i lost my passport many years ago when i was 18 and very drunk


----------



## purejurrasic

Diablo said:


> The cheek of it Tony  you know me too well lmao. You know you enjoy talking about genetics as much as i do anyway and future breeding lol  Trying to sort this sodding passport out i need to send some crap called a ISO thingy me bob because i lost my passport many years ago when i was 18 and very drunk


lol, lost it my ar*se, u swapped it for a leo !


----------



## Diablo

Damn foiled lol  i swapped it for two leos actually now theres some guy going around saying hes name is Paul.


----------



## SuperTed

Diablo said:


> Damn foiled lol  i swapped it for two leos actually now theres some guy going around saying hes name is Paul.


is he russian?


----------



## Diablo

lol Karl you and your russian comments how many more times I AM NOT RUSSIAN


----------



## purejurrasic

Thats where I know you from, saw you in that parlour in moscow a few years back didnt I???


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> Thats where I know you from, saw you in that parlour in moscow a few years back didnt I???


*Whistles* 

Prehaps


----------



## tarantulabarn

just a quick reminder to return your booking forms as soon as you can


----------



## PSGeckos

Can i pay via paypal and send the form via email as i'm worried about the postal situation???


----------



## Diablo

Dito on that one


----------



## purejurrasic

Yes, you can, pm me for the paypal addy, its different from last time.


----------



## lottus321

What are the prices like in Hamm? Is there any restrictions on bringing reptiles back?


----------



## purejurrasic

They are normally cheaper than uk shows, for sure cheaper than retail, bigger range.

If reptiles are for personal collection, restrictions that apply are as normal for any animal, ie any paperwork should be with the animals if needed.

if you are looking for specific animals, then youll know the requirements, if not, ask and someone will be able to advise.


----------



## tarantulabarn

Always ask for a reciept and if the reps you buy need aticle 10s or other paperwork the majority of sellers will give you this automatically


----------



## GazEmm

Now please dont laugh but i dont really do much driving so not really sure which stop is easier for me to get to!!

I'll be leaving from S.Wales (right by cardiff) so is it easier to travel to the Manchester or Ashford pick up point? Tried to do a route planner but the works internet is funny with what sites it lets me on.

Going to have a chat with the misses later but cant see why she wouldnt want to come, so fingers crossed ill be there :smile:

Is it alright to pay at the end of the month...dont get paid until 31st October see  ??


----------



## tarantulabarn

cardiff to manchester 190 miles cardiff ashford 210 miles, not a lot in it but knowing the motorways i reckon manchester would be easier to get to and the end of the month is fine


----------



## purejurrasic

Still seats available, both north and south pick ups.

Forms can be emailed back and payments made via paypal in case your worried about the post !


----------



## DraigGochHerp

purejurrasic said:


> Still seats available, both north and south pick ups.


Is this still the case?
Graham.


----------



## purejurrasic

Yes, still space left, email [email protected] for booking forms


----------



## snakelover

I was just going to make a thread about this (8th dec Hamm?)...any think they'll have ackies, do they go cheap there, cheaper than shops, maybe a early b-day prezzy.​


----------



## cornmorphs

they have every thing, seriously.. anything for sale worldwide rep wise, you will find at hamm.
the prices is cheaper than in the uk in almost every instance.


----------



## snakelover

I want to get Irwin a buddy, only problem is at hamm if they give you a snake, and it dies next day nothing you can do... well not much
Do they mind you taking pics of the reps evne if you dont buy?


----------



## cornmorphs

snakelover said:


> I want to get Irwin a buddy, only problem is at hamm if they give you a snake, and it dies next day nothing you can do... well not much
> Do they mind you taking pics of the reps evne if you dont buy?


most are ok with picture taking..
yes there is a risk when buying, but have alook at the animal and ask questions.. you have to assess the risk and see if its ok


----------



## DraigGochHerp

Anyone doing this trip from south Wales area and looking for a car-share/petrol-share?
Graham.


----------



## tarantulabarn

Only a short while now to get your forms back for the last seats, if you want to go email me to reserve the seats for you


----------



## purejurrasic

Still some seats left if your looking to get something for christmas.

No Paypal surcharge the price you see is the price you pay, no matter which pick up point you use !

Email [email protected] for a booking form, can be booked and paid for all online, save postage delays !

Tony


----------



## tarantulabarn

Some of the dealers attending, should havea full list soon

*Terraristika Express*

Versandhandel für Terraristikzubehör. Gleich den aktuellen Katalog anfordern. 
Infos unter:
Hotline: 0180 5 44 78 78 (0,12 EUR/min)
[email protected]*Visit Site* *Animal-Farm*

Qualitätsfuttermäuse aus deutscher Zucht

Castrop-Rauxel
Suderwicher Strasse 5
44581 Castrop-Rauxel

[email protected]*Visit Site* *Grumbach*

Berliner Str. 37
35614 Asslar

Telefon: +49 (0)6441 8 71 42
Telefax: +49 (0)6441 8 72 69

[email protected]*Visit Site* *Terrarien Reptilien World*

Öffnungszeiten:
Montag-Freitag: 
10:00-20:00 Uhr
Samstag:
10:00-15:00 Uhr 

Anschrift:
Am Eisenbahnbassin 15-17 
47119 Duisburg 
Telefon (02 03) 48 29 677 
[email protected]*Visit Site* *Zoo - Center - Schmidt*

Öffnungszeiten:
Montag-Freitag: 
9:00-13:00 Uhr | 15:00-18:30 Uhr
Samstag:
9:00-13:00 Uhr 

Anschrift:
Werner Hellweg 539
44894 Bochum 
Telefon (02 34) 26 54 54 
Telefax (02 34) 9 25 01 16

[email protected]*Visit Site* *AquaTerra-Shop Großauheim*

Montag-Donnerstag-Freitag: 
10:00-13:00 und 14:30-18:30 Uhr
Dienstag + Donnerstag 
10:00-13:30- und 14:30-20:00 Uhr
Samstag:
10:00-14:00 Uhr 

Anschrift:
Krotzenburger Str. 14 
63457 Großauheim
Fon (0 61 81) 5 21 84
Fax (0 61 81) 57 24 90
[email protected]*Visit Site* *WS - Reptilien*

Öffnungszeiten:
Montag-Mittwoch-Freitag: 
10:00-13:00 und 14:30-18:00 Uhr
Dienstag + Donnerstag: 
10:00-13:00 und 14:30-20:00 Uhr
Samstag:
10:00-14:00 Uhr 

Anschrift:
Unterdörfl 1 
93437 FURTH IM WALD 
Fon (0 99 73) 22 58
Fax (0 99 73) 80 25 38 
*J & M Futterinsektenversand*

Vordere Flecht 12
55218 Ingelheim
Fon: (0 61 38) 43 45 45
Fax: (0 61 38) 43 45 45 
*K u K GbR*

Mauerweg 4 
40882 Ratingen 
Fon (0 21 02) 84 23 34
Fax (0 21 02) 84 23 34
Mob (01 72) 8 07 78 28 
*DM Reptiles*

Dennis Müller
DMR Germany
Fon: +49 (0)29 84 93 46 00
Fax: +49 (0)29 84) 28 05
Cell Phone: +49 (0)1


----------



## tarantulabarn

Confirmations of those going, surnames only, if i have missed anyone off email me

PAINE
PAINE
PAINE
PAINE
GOODWIN
HOWLET
HOWLETT
HOWLETT
GREGORY
SMITH
EVANS
HAMMOND
HAMMOND
LAMB
ROLLASON 
GARD
THOMAS
ANDREW
BEVAN
SKINNER
RUGMAN
HUGHES
HUGHES
HUGHES
SEAL
CLEMENT
EWART
THAME
BUSH
JOHNSON
JOHNSON
HOCKING
HOCKING
HOCKING
BURDETT
BURDETT
PHILLIPS
PHILLIPS
BROWN
BROWN
SIMS
SIMS
SIMS
SIMS
SIMS
HATCHETT
ROLF
JAY
JAY
JAY

I also have another 3 payments in paypal awaiting forms and 21 forms still out there, please return these as soon as you can, if you are awaiting payday let me know

This is the 16th hamm i have done and i still get excited waiting for it!


----------



## purejurrasic

Still 20 plus seats available with out filling the coach fully !

Dont forget, the trip is just 3 weeks from christmas, an ideal way of picking up those odd cases of wine and stocking up christmas tobacco.

GV 50g packs are £3.50 , uk is over £10.

Most 20 packs cigarettes are £2.90, here £5 plus. 

Not hard to see, if you get your allowed limits (no bootlegging !!) then you save more than the cost of your seat, so get to the show for free !!

Best to pay in sterling, its a better price and we will be stopping on the way out, so no holding onto cash at the show incase, its all done early so you can enjoy the show.


----------



## Diablo

Lol mate  The ciggys done it for me lol  

Ive had a look on the first site but i dont speak that language HELP lol


----------



## purejurrasic

try it via AltaVista - Babel Fish Translation not perfect but hey, its german !


----------



## Diablo

lol mate tried that still couldnt understand most of it lol  Dont suppose you know any leo breeders sites do you mate?


----------



## PSGeckos

Not a smoker myself but hope to find some odd bits and pieces for little xmas gifts 
see you all on the 7th


----------



## Moshpitviper

On the list of those booked, did u misspell my name? its clemens.... unless somebody called clement is also going? plus i heard a rumour that we cant drink on the coach? is this so?


----------



## Diablo

PSGeckos said:


> Not a smoker myself but hope to find some odd bits and pieces for little xmas gifts
> see you all on the 7th


Lol PSgeckos think you should be able to get some presents  don't forget your sitting next to me Thats what PJ said wish it would hurry up already cant wait.


----------



## Diablo

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> On the list of those booked, did u misspell my name? its clemens.... unless somebody called clement is also going? plus i heard a rumour that we cant drink on the coach? is this so?


Im sure you can drink non alcoholic drinks on the coach but not sure about alcohol.


----------



## jimmy_pompey

show much is it? is there a pic up from portsmouth? and what time do we leave and get back ? thanks alot jim


----------



## Moshpitviper

Diablo said:


> Im sure you can drink non alcoholic drinks on the coach but not sure about alcohol.


ah yes.... but i was refering to my mate stella.


----------



## jimmy_pompey

if stellas going i am too


----------



## Moshpitviper

jimmy_pompey said:


> show much is it? is there a pic up from portsmouth? and what time do we leave and get back ? thanks alot jim


dude, all these answers are on page one.


----------



## purejurrasic

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> On the list of those booked, did u misspell my name? its clemens.... unless somebody called clement is also going? plus i heard a rumour that we cant drink on the coach? is this so?


Yes coach company insurance states no alcohol consumed on board, Its a long way and we dont wana have to turf any one off in a strange country !


----------



## purejurrasic

jimmy_pompey said:


> show much is it? is there a pic up from portsmouth? and what time do we leave and get back ? thanks alot jim


Please see the huge post that started this thread !


----------



## PSGeckos

Im counting the days lol

We will see who gets cought drinking 

Shall we place some bets????? : victory:

See you v soon Diablo


----------



## Diablo

PSGeckos said:


> Im counting the days lol
> 
> We will see who gets cought drinking
> 
> Shall we place some bets????? : victory:
> 
> See you v soon Diablo


Yeah lol glad I dont drink alcohol now  gone T total for a while now. Def PSgeckos should be a good laugh


----------



## cornmorphs

PSGeckos said:


> Im counting the days lol
> 
> We will see who gets cought drinking
> 
> Shall we place some bets????? : victory:
> 
> See you v soon Diablo


come on then, how many days? lol


----------



## Diablo

cornmorphs said:


> come on then, how many days? lol


Lol Nige you coming mate?


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> Its all coming together now
> 
> Still some seats left, little slower for this trip than normal, prob christmas, but as it stands plenty of room for all
> 
> Nige can prob have two seats.....:whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


Come on guys  how come nige gets two seats lol


----------



## purejurrasic

ermmm....


cos he's great !

:2thumb::notworthy::2thumb:


----------



## Diablo

lol Tony.

You coming on msn


----------



## cornmorphs

Diablo said:


> Come on guys  how come nige gets two seats lol


you havent met me have you\? :lol2:


----------



## Diablo

cornmorphs said:


> you havent met me have you\? :lol2:


not yet nope  hopefully will at hamm tho


----------



## cornmorphs

lol, cool..
well i need two seats, one for each cheek:up:


----------



## Diablo

cornmorphs said:


> lol, cool..
> well i need two seats, one for each cheek:up:


lol mate  fair play to you so you coming via coach or being boring and driving over


----------



## cornmorphs

not sure, talking to someone now.. i'd like to go on the coach, but at the same time i'd like to drive..
i think the problem for me is that i dont like stopping, i'd rather drive 500 miles without stopping once


----------



## Diablo

cornmorphs said:


> not sure, talking to someone now.. i'd like to go on the coach, but at the same time i'd like to drive..
> i think the problem for me is that i dont like stopping, i'd rather drive 500 miles without stopping once


lol Nige you should come coach will be a laugh matey  Is it true that Germans are funny about tattoos that are visual ??? If so wheres my other halfs make up bag


----------



## cornmorphs

not that i know of, most of them are covered in them mate


----------



## purejurrasic

cornmorphs said:


> not sure, talking to someone now.. i'd like to go on the coach, but at the same time i'd like to drive..
> i think the problem for me is that i dont like stopping, i'd rather drive 500 miles without stopping once


Tell you what nige, every time we stop, you can run ahead and we will pick u up as we pass !


----------



## Diablo

lol id pay to see that


----------



## cornmorphs

purejurrasic said:


> Tell you what nige, every time we stop, you can run ahead and we will pick u up as we pass !


lol, i dont do running


----------



## tarantulabarn

cornmorphs said:


> not that i know of, most of them are covered in them mate


 
And thats just the women :lol2:


----------



## Diablo

ahh sound then lol ive got one on my neck so would be hard to cover up


----------



## cornmorphs

Diablo said:


> ahh sound then lol ive got one on my neck so would be hard to cover up


most of the security gaurd look like WWE wrestlers anyway lol


----------



## Diablo

cornmorphs said:


> most of the security gaurd look like WWE wrestlers anyway lol


Lol coolio you seen the other guy trying to get custom for his coach trip


----------



## cornmorphs

Diablo said:


> Lol coolio you seen the other guy trying to get custom for his coach trip


i just commented


----------



## Diablo

It is a bit extreme lol


----------



## cornmorphs

it varies from show to show really..
you might well get some of those prices are the ed of the show from someoe who is selling up..
but like 10 quid for a snow and 3.50 for a gecko are not the normal prices


----------



## purejurrasic

Well, it was sunny last time when we went in, 6 " snow coming out !

wellies and a mack, all will be fine !


----------



## Diablo

Lol should be fun ill bring my sledge LOL


----------



## SuperTed

why would you take a hammer to hamm? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## purejurrasic

in case they wont haggle with the price !


----------



## cornmorphs

the foreigners will haggle, the english are the ones that dont.
the worst times i have been are march shows, man they are cold lol.. dec will be i suppose, but not as bad i dont thinkas march


----------



## purejurrasic

think your right.

TBH, wont know any difference, once you get inside, will be like a sauna, so only get cold when having a smoke outside.

Can I just say, the hold in the coach IS heated, so please dont use heat pads in poly boxes whilst on the coach. 

There HAVE been deaths as a result of not following this and the animals over heating.

HOWEVER, I WOULD recomend them if you have a long onward trip once back at your pick up point, as it will no doubt be cold


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> think your right.
> 
> TBH, wont know any difference, once you get inside, will be like a sauna, so only get cold when having a smoke outside.
> 
> Can I just say, the hold in the coach IS heated, so please dont use heat pads in poly boxes whilst on the coach.
> 
> There HAVE been deaths as a result of not following this and the animals over heating.
> 
> HOWEVER, I WOULD recomend them if you have a long onward trip once back at your pick up point, as it will no doubt be cold


Lol Tony no worrys mate  be in your car so its ok Lol  You know when on the coach can we smoke  dont know how long ill last without a ciggy lmao


----------



## cornmorphs

tony was that the case with the heated hold on the previous coaches>?
its just that i put heat pads in all boxes last time


----------



## purejurrasic

yes nige, they did have heated holds. its just that in the last two trips the only deaths happened when heat pads were used.

No Paul, the coach is totally non smoking ! but enough stops ton satisfy your cravings !


----------



## cornmorphs

ah right.. hmm, dilemma.. well i lost the odd one but that was generally crap that was sent rather than the cold or heat


----------



## Diablo

Ahh just as long as i get my nicotine lol


----------



## cornmorphs

yeah its ur fault we stop :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Diablo

lol  its not just my fault to be honest i think i could last without smoking


----------



## cornmorphs

no, but lets blame you.. at this point i\ll presume your small and skinny, if you're over 6 ft 6 and 20 stone. then its ok and its someone elses fault :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Diablo

lol i might not be big but im a nasty pastie LOOL


----------



## cornmorphs

gross lol


----------



## Diablo

lol  anyway Nige what you on about me being big your the one who needs two seats LOL


----------



## cornmorphs

i know, but what i ment is, if you're bigger thn me then its ok for you to smoke lol...
but you';re obviously too thick to get that one
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## purejurrasic

No no boys, I can see I am gona have to seat you to well apart !

:lol2:


----------



## Diablo

LOL  Ahh I am too thick to get that one Nige lol


----------



## cornmorphs

thats ok then, you can sit next to me.. i'll pay your 500 euro fee for the coach, and you just give it back in germany.. thanks dude :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Diablo

cornmorphs said:


> thats ok then, you can sit next to me.. i'll pay your 500 euro fee for the coach, and you just give it back in germany.. thanks dude :Na_Na_Na_Na:


eh what euro fee  lol


----------



## cornmorphs

no no, its ok i'll deal with it.. you just pay me o the day


----------



## Diablo

cornmorphs said:


> no no, its ok i'll deal with it.. you just pay me o the day


oh ok then how come we have to pay a euro fee


----------



## purejurrasic

Hey nige,

Dont forget, if it works, I want my 10% cut !

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Diablo

Eh you two are confusing me whats a Euro charge.


----------



## Diablo

Ahh your not getting me Nige Theres no such thing as a euro charge on the coach


----------



## purejurrasic

Ah, see, you aint thick after all !

:lol2:


----------



## Diablo

lol  see took me a while to click on

Faith told me really lol


----------



## cornmorphs

Diablo said:


> oh ok then how come we have to pay a euro fee


we can chaneg it to pounds if its easier :whistling2:


----------



## cornmorphs

Diablo said:


> Ahh your not getting me Nige Theres no such thing as a euro charge on the coach


dammit, you're too good


----------



## Diablo

lol


----------



## Diablo

tarantulabarn said:


> Confirmations of those going, surnames only, if i have missed anyone off email me
> 
> PAINE
> PAINE
> PAINE
> PAINE
> GOODWIN
> HOWLET
> HOWLETT
> HOWLETT
> GREGORY
> SMITH
> EVANS
> HAMMOND
> HAMMOND
> LAMB
> ROLLASON
> GARD
> THOMAS
> ANDREW
> BEVAN
> SKINNER
> RUGMAN
> HUGHES
> HUGHES
> HUGHES
> SEAL
> CLEMENT
> EWART
> THAME
> BUSH
> JOHNSON
> JOHNSON
> HOCKING
> HOCKING
> HOCKING
> BURDETT
> BURDETT
> PHILLIPS
> PHILLIPS
> BROWN
> BROWN
> SIMS
> SIMS
> SIMS
> SIMS
> SIMS
> HATCHETT
> ROLF
> JAY
> JAY
> JAY
> 
> I also have another 3 payments in paypal awaiting forms and 21 forms still out there, please return these as soon as you can, if you are awaiting payday let me know
> 
> This is the 16th hamm i have done and i still get excited waiting for it!


Bump for the lads  Come on guys still seats available.


----------



## cornmorphs

dont see my name on there dude


----------



## purejurrasic

Its not an updated list, just a quoted one. 

think theres an updated one going on at the weekend.

Had some drop out, and there still a few whos payment has not arrived yet, so plenty of seats left for that one off extra christmas pressie, a trip to hamm !


----------



## Diablo

Yeah so come on guys and girls early xmas present for you be a decent trip


----------



## cornmorphs

ah i see, well thats ok then


----------



## purejurrasic

*New Coach Photos*

Hi all,

Just got these come through from the new coach owner, forgive the dates, he is still learning the camera !

Looks great to me.

So next question, what films to show, do we want a collection of animal programs or a film or what ??

Still plenty of room for all, without filling it right up, so if you fancy the trip, see the first post for details, and email [email protected] for a form and payment details.

Tony

Upstairs









Another from upstairs










Downstairs









and a couple from outside


----------



## Diablo

Which seats mine then Tony lol 

Also CornMorphs is the back row of seats


----------



## purejurrasic

dunno. 

steve and i are downstairs so we can keep check on whos on and off.


----------



## Diablo

lol  Time is getting closer  how many seats are left PJ? 

Come on guys


----------



## purejurrasic

well i guess around 15 or so, still leaving spares empty as we dont wana be full.

There have been a few let downs etc, so plenty left for any one who wants to go


----------



## Diablo

See guys still seats go on you know you want to


----------



## cornmorphs

there will always be someone not turn up, even once they have paid,


----------



## purejurrasic

Yes, march we had 3 no shows, everyone turned up in september.

We were asked by so many people to do December, so after the events in september, we have raced round to find another coach company, driving up from Brighton to Birmingham just to check them and have a face to face chat.

I belive this new company is the one, so much better arrangements, double drivers, drivers staying in B&B on the day not in the coach, more space i the coach, coach carrys tools and parts, members of international rescue services, much experianced in European travel.

We are just a little disapointed that some of the 'firm' promises have again turned out to be false.

However, it means that every one going will have plenty of space, almost two seats each !

There is time to book up, cheques and paypal along with cash is fine, forms can be done online. 

We will also have info at the rodbaston show on Steves tables, where you can book up.

Dont forget, this time there are two pick up points, one near manchester and one in kent. Secure parking at both (mancester is at the coach companies depot, free parking, Kent is at the secure truck stop, £6 per car for the duration)

And the chance to get some supplys for christmas !


----------



## Diablo

Hopefully more will book up mate fingers crossed anyway.


----------



## PSGeckos

Not long now cant wait 

we finally paid for our ENIGMAS last night 

Open to waiting list now for babies lol:whistling2:

see you soon Diablo


----------



## purejurrasic

OOOhhhhh

tell you what, the way its shaping up, that coach will possibly be carrying the best collection of leos in the UK when it gets back !

mmmm, now, how to stage a hold up ???


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Diablo

Lol Tony we will have to discuss that later  lol

If someone trys to steal my leos ill nut um. Then put nige infront of me lmao. 

How much you got the Enigmas for pete? and how many lmao. Soon very soon can not bloody wait.


----------



## cornmorphs

why, what will nige do? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Diablo

You can be my body guard matey  lol for all those i have annoyed lmao.


----------



## cornmorphs

not a bad idea, i think you do need one lol


----------



## purejurrasic

lol, cant protect you against that many !!


----------



## cornmorphs

if the money is good enough it will be fine :2thumb:


----------



## Diablo

lol  How you doing PJ  How much we talking Nige. Well if anyone does cause trouble then pity for them should act their age lol.


----------



## cornmorphs

ah you see, its not the same face to face:no1:


----------



## Diablo

lol I know what you mean mate. We shall see when we are on the coach lol


----------



## cornmorphs

yep..
it'll be ok mate, lets pout it this way, i've been on the last 2 coaches, and pretty much no one knows me... which is quite handy


----------



## purejurrasic

Well all i can say is its a trip away to a great show, and I doubt anyone will cause trouble. If theres any ill feeling, then theres plenty of ways of keeping out the way, even on a small coach.

And worst comes to the worst, trouble makers will be walking.

Like nige says, face to face is much different, and often its a great way to put issues to one side and start afresh !


----------



## cornmorphs

i agree mate.. it should be ok, i'm more worried about a reliable coach :2thumb:


----------



## Diablo

lol  I think you can vouch for me PJ im different from being on RFUK


----------



## cornmorphs

i think we all are


----------



## purejurrasic

No worries with the coach, we are taking a tow rope so alls good ! :rotfl:


Paul, no comment, you nutter !!

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Diablo

LOL matey yeah looks like ill be the one pulling the coach then matey


----------



## purejurrasic

ooo, you do learn fast !!! 


:rotfl:


----------



## Diablo

lol thought as much put us young uns first i think lol. Should be a bloody good trip and a good laugh well if nige has anything to do with it lol  
You all set for Rodbaston ?


----------



## purejurrasic

yep, just going out the door now, over to Sis to load up.

cyas


----------



## cornmorphs

lol, 3.46 am eh


----------



## Diablo

lol PJ nice time to set out. DAMN long drive up to wolves.


----------



## Moshpitviper

not too long now!!!! im all excited. i think a bit of wee just came out.


----------



## Diablo

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> not too long now!!!! im all excited. i think a bit of wee just came out.


lol mate you going? about 2 weeks or something now aint it lol.


----------



## purejurrasic

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> not too long now!!!! im all excited. i think a bit of wee just came out.


lol, guess whos not sitting near me on the coach !!


----------



## Diablo

LMAO - PJ you coming on msn matey


----------



## purejurrasic

no mate, been a long day, getting some sleep, some of us have day jobs you know !!

call you tmrw about the hypos coming home.


----------



## Diablo

lol matey no worrys see you tomorrow


----------



## Moshpitviper

Diablo said:


> lol mate you going? about 2 weeks or something now aint it lol.


passport.... check
1500 euros.... check
BIG rucksack.... check.
beer.... alas not allowed to drink on coach, but will make up for it at stops.

it is on !!!


----------



## Diablo

Excellent mate  Only thing i need is a BIG rucksack now and change my money lol.


----------



## cornmorphs

wont be taking too many euros this time lol.. really aint getting too much this time.


----------



## Diablo

Lol Nige  I dont know what im intending to get besides leos who knows


----------



## cornmorphs

if i see any nice house snakes i might get a couple


----------



## Diablo

lol mate  I dunno what im going to end up coming back with lol


----------



## cornmorphs

this is the worse one for corns, so at least ur not going for those


----------



## PSGeckos

As im sitting next to you Diablo for about 9 hrs i think its only fair you buy me a leo :rotfl:


----------



## Diablo

lol cheek  how you doing Pete


----------



## cornmorphs

PSGeckos said:


> As im sitting next to you Diablo for about 9 hrs i think its only fair you buy me a leo :rotfl:


i'd want more than that lol


----------



## PSGeckos

Yeh good thanks mate, was speaking to Purejurrasic at Rodbaston heard it can get a bit argumentative and heated on the coach, and as for the Germans at Hamm... Grrr bring it on :diablo:


----------



## cornmorphs

nah the coach is boring mate.. no one talks to anyone for ages until on the way home..
its not that much fun lol


----------



## PSGeckos

cornmorphs said:


> nah the coach is boring mate.. no one talks to anyone for ages until on the way home..
> its not that much fun lol


 
Oh thats alright then, i'll bring me duvet and slippers for the way home then lol


----------



## cornmorphs

lol, yeah you might need them


----------



## Moshpitviper

I think im picking up a few auroras.


----------



## cornmorphs

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> I think im picking up a few auroras.


yeah i'm getting pair from that guy on here.. mustnt forget that


----------



## Diablo

Ill talk to anyone  Tell you what if we all have a smoke before we get on the coach then we will be laughing most of the way lol


----------



## cornmorphs

i will lol.. i dont smoke so that would well mess me up


----------



## Diablo

lol mate you will be seeing flying pigs


----------



## cornmorphs

as usual lol


----------



## Diablo

too true lmao


----------



## cornmorphs

theres many pigs flying here


----------



## purejurrasic

Diablo said:


> lol mate you will be seeing flying pigs


Wow, how much are they, and do you need any papers for them !!


Come on peeps, seats slowly going, around 10 or so left now, as we are not filling the coach right up.

Plenty of forms went out at rodbaston, so beat the rush, get yours soon and use paypal. email [email protected] for the forms.


----------



## purejurrasic

Not long now, a shade over two weeks

Still some seats left, so if your holding onto those forms, nows the time to send them off.

Dead line for paypal payments is friday 30th nov to allow for processing, cheques to be recieved by Monday 3rd Dec to allow for clearing.

Will be posting final times and confirmations 1/2 dec.

looking forward to meeting you all !


----------



## Diablo

Damn PJ not long left now then, Should be a good laugh  Those flying pigs don't need papers but are rather expensive.


----------



## Moshpitviper

not long now.... i can almost smell the germans!

am i to believe people are meeting up for a pre voyage toke?

i'm in.


----------



## Diablo

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> not long now.... i can almost smell the germans!
> 
> am i to believe people are meeting up for a pre voyage toke?
> 
> i'm in.


lol if only mate lol  

Im banned from smoking the wacky stuff.


----------



## tarantulabarn

Last chance to book your seat, bookings are closing this weekend 

Dont forget your duty frees for christmas


----------



## PSGeckos

Whats everyone getting me


----------



## purejurrasic

nothing unless you get some more mates to come !

:lol2:


----------



## PSGeckos

Come on everyone i have been ordered by Tony to get more people on the coach


----------



## purejurrasic

go for it pete, you will have earnt yourself some frittes soon ! may even run to some curry sauce !


----------



## Diablo

lol ill come


----------



## purejurrasic

oh, go on then !


----------



## Diablo

lol how do i pay


----------



## purejurrasic

you can be the coffe maid. !


----------



## Diablo

lol tut tut does that mean i get to wear the outfit   oooo tempting


----------



## purejurrasic

no, but you do get a special seat....


in its own little room with a door !

says toilet on the door !!!:devil:


----------



## Diablo

lol  woot and no one can go to the toilet all the way there and back YAY.


----------



## cornmorphs

i dont think anyone used it last time, we stop so many times everyone just goes in the petrol stations.


----------



## Diablo

I hope no one has a curry the night before Phew think about the smell it would create lmao.


----------



## cornmorphs

yeah but i bet a few will have curry brathoarst (sp) when they get there lol


----------



## Diablo

that sounds nice lol does it have any peppers in?


----------



## cornmorphs

no idea, i dont touch curry


----------



## purejurrasic

nah, no peppers, 

its a brockwiest sausage covered in a curry sauce. well scrummy !!


----------



## Diablo

Hmmm tasty  lol not long left now is it lol I better change into euros soon just wait till the exchange rate is at its peek


----------



## cornmorphs

yeah i know lol.. i aint gonna get anymore, still got quite a few left from the last trip.


----------



## Diablo

lol Nige  trust you .


----------



## cornmorphs

nah thats good, it means i didnt spend all the money last time round lol.. so this trip will be cheaper.


----------



## purejurrasic

Special closing offer :

we have 10 seats left, so if anyone already booked refers a friend who books and pays over the weekend, for each friend they refer, we will buy them the entrance ticket to the show. If you dont need 10 tickets ! then we will give you the cash equiv.

So, get a mate to join you and you get in free.

Dont apply to diablo cos he aint got no mates !! :whistling2:


----------



## cornmorphs

thats true


----------



## Diablo

but but but.... I thought you was my fwends


----------



## purejurrasic

Diablo said:


> but but but.... I thought you was my fwends


oh go on then, yeah we are, we will let you buy us that curried brockwiest if it makes you smile again !!

:lol2:


----------



## Diablo

lol  I think you should buy me one for being nasty lmao. Either way it will be a cracking weekend. We get to poke Nige lmao ( NOT IN A SEXUAL WAY EITHER NIGEL LOL )


----------



## cornmorphs

NO ONE is poking nige :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Diablo

haha lol mate bet you wouldnt mind if it was your other half would ya ay ay ay. We will have to find someone else to poke with the stick and throw crisps at any offers lol Ive got one person in mind


----------



## purejurrasic

hey, there will be no poking anyone with sticks or lobbing crisps around, you are confined to the loo unless serving coffee !

:whip:


----------



## cornmorphs

purejurrasic said:


> hey, there will be no poking anyone with sticks or lobbing crisps around, you are confined to the loo unless serving coffee !
> 
> :whip:


cool, maybe there is more room in the bog :whistling2:


----------



## Diablo

LOL Nige you want to share the bog with me  lol Ill use the window you can use the toilet itself see i can just stand there and still get it out lol


----------



## cornmorphs

lol.. nah that wont be neseccary..
not long left now is it eh


----------



## Diablo

I know mate 15 days left cant wait lol. Hopefully going to try and get to every show if possible. So what songs we going to be singing


----------



## cornmorphs

some rubgy songs lol


----------



## purejurrasic

none, u'll be asleep within half hour !

we put a seditive in the air con just in case we have any nutters like you on board !


----------



## Diablo

Like Me or Like Nige  lol i dont do Rugby  but ill print the words off lmao. They will think the nutty english have arrived


----------



## cornmorphs

purejurrasic said:


> none, u'll be asleep within half hour !
> 
> we put a seditive in the air con just in case we have any nutters like you on board !


so long as it dont set off the snakes, like in 'snakes on a plane' lol


----------



## quizicalkat

And there I was really excited because my o/h said we could go to hamm by coach next year - now I'm really scared:grin1:


----------



## purejurrasic

ah, dont be scared, nige is just a big teady bear !!


----------



## Diablo

lol no need to be scared at all could be worse. The only one to watch out for is PJ lol  be worth the trip. Anyway whos ordered those strippers?


----------



## purejurrasic

hey you, I am trying to sell these last seats .........


----------



## Diablo

**Cough** why do you think i mentioned the strippers lol


----------



## cornmorphs

Diablo said:


> Like Me or Like Nige  lol i dont do Rugby  but ill print the words off lmao. They will think the nutty english have arrived


lol, i'd be surprised if many knew the old songs we used to sing at rugger lol


----------



## purejurrasic

*Poly boxes and space*

Hi all

Not long now !

Can everyone who is going on the coach, please list here how many poly boxes they intend taking so we can ensure there is space for every ones new pets. 

Many Thanks

Tony


----------



## Diablo

i honestly dont know PJ :?


----------



## tarantulabarn

Well let me re phase this, the majority of passengers are going to hamm to see the show and buy a few animals for there own purposes, however this is not a commercial trip and we need to make it clear that no one is allowed to collect large quantities of animals for other people, the odd one or two in your polyboxes is fine but loads of unaccompanied boxes is not allowed.


----------



## Diablo

tarantulabarn said:


> Well let me re phase this, the majority of passengers are going to hamm to see the show and buy a few animals for there own purposes, however this is not a commercial trip and we need to make it clear that no one is allowed to collect large quantities of animals for other people, the odd one or two in your polyboxes is fine but loads of unaccompanied boxes is not allowed.


Ahhh TB how many tubs can you fit in a box  Im going over for alot of my own reps and poss one tort for a friend lol


----------



## tarantulabarn

Another sellers stock list, its in german and euros but the latins are there and it is over a few pages cos of the size

*Eine der kleinsten Weichschildkröten, adult nur 18cm! Kennenlernpreis statt 30,90:*


*T900020*
*Apalone muticus*
*Zwerg Weichschildkröte*
*6-8cm*
*26.50*
T901001
Graptemys kohnii
Mississippi Höckerschildkröte
baby
7.50
T901006
Graptemys pseudogeographica
Falsche Landkartenschildkröte
baby
7.80
T902020
Pseudemys rubriventris rubriventris
Rotbauch Schmuckschildkröte
baby
10.90
T903001
Trachyemys scripta scripta
Gelbwangen Schmuckschildkröte
baby
9.45
*Schildkrötenangebot, auch Einzelsorten möglich! Bitte angeben!*


*mix1*
*Wasserschildkröten Mix ab 10 stk*
*G.kohnii, pseudog., P.rubriv., T. s. scripta*
*baby*
*7.50*
*mix2*
*Wasserschildkröten Mix ab 20 stk*
*G.kohnii, pseudog., P.rubriv., T. s. scripta*
*baby*
*7.00*
*mix3*
*Wasserschildkröten Mix ab 30 stk*
*G.kohnii, pseudog., P.rubriv., T. s. scripta*
*baby*
*6.50*
T904000
Sternotherus carinatus 
Dach Moschus Schildkröte
baby
24.50
T904005
Sternotherus minor minor
Zwerg Moschus Schildkröte
baby
26.50


----------



## tarantulabarn

*Nattern*








N350000a
Pantherophis guttatus NOMINAT RED
Kornnatter NOMINAT EXTRA ROT
DNZ07
37.50
N350001
Pantherophis guttatus ALBINO DARK RED
Kornnatter ALBINO DARK RED
DNZ07
37.50
N350002
Pantherophis guttatus BLACK
Kornnatter BLACK
DNZ07
49.00
N350003
Pantherophis guttatus HYPO
Kornnatter HYPO
DNZ07
49.00
N350006
Pantherophis guttatus ORANGE
Kornnatter ORANGE
DNZ07
49.00
N350008
Pantherophis guttatus SUNGLOW
Kornnatter SUNGLOW
DNZ07
49.00






*Echsen*








*Schöne und stabile Nachzuchten, wachsen wie verrückt…*


*C200000*
*Chameleo calyptratus DNZ *
*Jemen Chamäleon DNZ07*
*DNZ07*
*33.00*
S155000
Isopachys glydenstolpei
Schleiche, schw/orange gestreift+punkte!
15cm
19.80
leogec
Eublepharis macularius
Leopardgecko
ca 8cm
14.90
pheldu
Phelsuma dubia 
Taggecko DNZ 07
5cm
16.50


----------



## tarantulabarn

*Frösche*








*Die exakte Artbestimmung bei Hyperolius Arten ist durch die große Varietät der Färbung*


*innerhalb der Arten extrem schwierig, wir sind aber bemüht nach bestem Wissen und *


*Gewissen sortenrein zu liefern!*








T990006
Afrixalus fornasini
1-Streifen Bananenfrosch
2-4cm
7.00
T990007
Afrxalus spec. PLATIN
Platinweisser Körper und Gelber Bauch
2-4cm
7.50
X481009
Bombina orientalis
Rotbauchunke
lg
6.00
*Und nochmal mehr Frosch für noch weniger Geld! Bild als eMail Anhang, da fällt das einkaufen leicht!*

*T910000*
*Dyscophus guenethi*
*Tomatenfrosch*
*lg-xlg*
*17.90*
*T910000*
*Dyscophus guenethi ab 3 Stk.*
*Tomatenfrosch*
*lg-xlg*
*15.00*
*T910000*
*Dyscophus guenethi ab 6 Stk.*
*Tomatenfrosch*
*lg-xlg*
*12.50*
T990520
Hyperolius mitchelli
Mitchells Riedfrosch
lg
6.00
T990535
Hyperolius parkeri
Parkers Riedfrosch
lg
6.00
T990544
Hyperolius puncticulatus
Orange mit gelber Gesichtsmaske
lg
6.90
*Jetzt gibt’s die Zwerge auch zum Zwergenpreis!*



*T991000*
*Kaloula pulchra*
*Gemalter Indischer Zwergochsenfrosch*
*T991000*
*Kaloula pulchra ab 3 Stk.*
*Gemalter Indischer Zwergochsenfrosch*
*4-5cm*
*5.00*
T990002
Leptopelis vermiculatus GREEN
Großaugen Smaragdbaumfrosch
lg-xlg
6.70
T990004
Leptopelis vermiculatus GOLD
Goldener Baumfrosch
md-xlg
6.70
T990005
Leptopelis ulugurensis 
Blauer Bauch und weisse Punkte
md-xlg
6.70
*Noch einige große Nasen da!*



*T990100*
*Megophrys nasuta*
*Zipfelfrosch*
*6-10cm*
*15.90*
T990350
Polypedates otilophus
Creme farbener Ruderfrosch mit Ohren!
5cm
15.00

*4-5cm*
*7.90*


----------



## tarantulabarn

T990590
Ptychadena spec.
Riesen Springfrosch
bis 10cm
7.90
T993000
Rhaconphorus reinwardti
Grüner Flugfrosch, gelbe Füsse, blaue Flughaut
5-7cm
12.90
*Da vergisst man doch glatt jeden Dendrobaten - knallrot auf lackschwarz - Preis/Leistung TOP!*


*phrybi*
*Phrynomantis bifasciatus*
*Roter Wendehalsfrosch*
*3-4cm*
*7.90*





*T500000*
*Vogelspinnen*








T500300
Acanthognathus francki
Gold getigertes Abdomen
lg
9.70
T500320
Acanthognathus pissi
Braunes Wespenmuster auf Abdomen
lg
9.70
T500329
Acanthognathus chilensis
Oranges Wespenmuster auf Abdomen
lg
12.00
T500140
Aphonopelma seemanni

5cm
24.90
T501090
Aphonopelma spec. 1
Sehr groß, lange Haare, ERSTIMPORT!
lg
67.50
T501150
Avicularia versicolor DNZ
Blaue Martinique Baumvogelspinne
sm-med
33.00
braalb
Brachypelma albospilosum DNZ
Kraushaarvogelspinne
med
26.20
*Als kleine Entscheidungshilfe gibt’s zu dieser schönen, braven und guten Anfängerspinne ein Bild per eMail.*
*T502000*
*Brachypelma angustum DNZ*
*Ideale Anfängerspinne, schöne Farbe*
*med*
*26.20*
T502010
Brachypelma auratum DNZ
Rot gebänderte Beine, sehr schön!
med
33.70
T502020
Brachypelma emilia DNZ
Top Zeichnung, Orange/Schwarz!
med
29.90
T502050
Brachypelma smithi DNZ
Rotknievogelspinne
med
33.70
T502315
Citarischius crawshay DNZ
Ziegelrot, dicke Beine, tolle Tiere
med
19.90
T503051
Eucratoscelus pachybus
Dickbein Vogelspinne
md-lg
8.20
T503150
Euathlus truculentus 

lg
11.20
T503151
Euathlus truculentus MALE

lg
11.20
T503155
Euathlus vulpinus

lg
30.70
T503190
Euathlus spec. RED
Kräftig Roter Sattelfleck auf Abdomen
lg
18.70
T503191
Euathlus spec. RED MALE
Kräftig Roter Sattelfleck auf Abdomen
lg
18.70
T503192
Euathlus spec. YELLOW
Kräftig Gelber Sattelfleck auf Abdomen
lg
32.20
T503193
Euathlus spec. YELLOW MALE
Kräftig Gelber Sattelfleck auf Abdomen
lg
32.20
T503194
Euathlus spec. VIOLET
Lilaner Sattelfleck auf Abdomen


----------



## tarantulabarn

T503193
Euathlus spec. YELLOW MALE
Kräftig Gelber Sattelfleck auf Abdomen
lg
32.20
T503194
Euathlus spec. VIOLET
Lilaner Sattelfleck auf Abdomen
lg
49.50
T503300
Grammostola aureostriata DNZ
rosa Haare, gelbe Streifen, silberner Glanz
DNZ07
23.00
T503340
Grammostola porteri
Stark Rosaner Körper, Silberne Haare
lg
5.20
T503341
Grammostola porteri MALE
Stark Rosaner Körper, Silberne Haare
lg
5.20
T503350
Grammostola rosea
Dicke Pink behaarte Brummer
lg
5.20
T503351
Grammostola rosea MALE
dicke pink behaarte Brummer
lg
5.20
T503450
Haplopelma albostriatum
Thailändische Tigervogelspinne
lg
20.20
T503453
Haplopelma haiana
Schwarze Riesenvogelspinne
xlg-sh
19.90
*Wer dem Preis kein Funkeln in die Augen bekommt…weiß wie aggressiv die Biester sind. Aber superhübsch!*
*T503455*
*Haplopelma lividum*
*Kobaltblaue Thaivogelspinne*
*lg*
*20.20*
*T503456*
*Haplopelma lividum*
*Kobaltblaue Thaivogelspinne*
*lg*
*15.50*
T503456
Haplopelma longipes BROWN
Braune Thai Tigervogelspinne
lg-xlg
19.90
T503457
Haplopelma longipes BLACK
Schwarze Thai Tigervogelspinne
lg-xlg
19.90
T503460
Haplopelma minax
Schwarze Thaivogelspinne
lg
20.20
T503900
Heteroscodra maculata
Afrikanische Ornamentvogelspinne
md-lg
15.00
T503901
Heteroscodra maculata
Afrikanische Ornamentvogelspinne
xlg-sh
18.70
T504000
Hysterocrates hercules
Herkules Vogelspinne
lg
15.00
T504001
Hysterocrates hercules
Herkules Vogelspinne
xlg-sh
22.50
T504200
Megaphobema robusta DNZ
Schwarzer Körper, komplett rote Beine
med
29.90
T504500
Paraphysa parvula

lg
11.20
T504501
Paraphysa parvula MALE

lg
11.20
T504505
Paraphysa pygmea
Zwergvogelspinne, rosa Haare
lg
34.50


----------



## tarantulabarn

T504506
Paraphysa pygmea MALE
Zwergvogelspinne, rosa Haare
lg
34.50
T504590
Paraphysa spec. COPPER
Kupferfarbener Charapax, ungewöhnlich
lg
18.70
T504591
Paraphysa spec. COPPER MALE
Kupferfarbener Charapax, ungewöhnlich
lg
18.70
T504592
Paraphysa spec. 1

lg
30.00
T504700
Poecilotheria fasciata DNZ
Indische Ornamentvogelspinne DNZ
4cm
34.90
T505030
Pterinochilus lugardi
Graue Usambara Vogelspinne
lg
7.50
T505051
Pterinochilus mamilata
Orange Usambara Vogelspinne
md
5.20
T505052
Pterinochilus mamilata
Orange Usambara Vogelspinne
lg
6.70
T505101
Pterinochilus murinus
Graue Usambara Vogelspinne
md
6.00
T505102
Pterinochilus murinus
Graue Usambara Vogelspinne
lg
7.50
T507001
Selenocosmia javanensis
Java Gelbknievogelspinne
lg
9.70
T507099
Selenocosmia spec. CINNAMON
Zimtbraune Javavoglespinne
md-lg
9.70
*T507400*
*Tapenauchenius gigas DNZ*
*Riesen Baumvogelspinne*
*sm-med*
*21.50*
T507500
Theraphosa apophysis 12cm KÖRPER
Riesenvogelspinne
show
150.00
T508000
Trixopelma pruriens
braum gemustert, große Art!
lg
30.00
T508001
Trixopelma pruriens MALE
braum gemustert, große Art!
lg
30.00





*T400000*
*Labidognate Spinnen*








T400150
Araneus spec. BARK
Rindenkreuzspinne
2cm
4.90
T400151
Araneus spec. BLACK
Schwarze Kreuzspinne
2-3cm
6.90
T400152
Araneus spec. HEART
Herzförmige Kreuzspinne
2cm
5.90
T400153
Araneus spec. YELLOW
Gelbe Kreuzspinne
2-3cm
6.90
*Leider diese Woche alle Nephila aus: Die kleine aber feine Alternative: Argiope! Kleiner aber stabil und bizarr!*
*T400193*
*Argiope versicolor JAVA TIGER*
*Tiger Webspinne*
*2-3cm*
*10.90*
*T400120*
*Argiope lobata*
*Wespenspinne*
*2-3cm*
*6.90*
*T400190*
*Argiope spec. SILVER/ORANGE*
*silberner Körper/orange Punkte*
*2-3cm*
*10.90*


----------



## tarantulabarn

*T400191*
*Argiope spec. YELLOW SPOTTED ZEBRA*
*gelbe streifen und weisse Punkte*
*2-3cm*
*7.90*
T400221
Caerostria spec. TANSANIA
Ostafrikanische Rindenspinne
2cm
6.90
*Für alle die, die diese ausgerwöhlichen und leicht zu pflegenden Tiere nicht kennen gibt’s eine Haltungs-*
*beschreibung plus Foto im eMail Anhang. Bitte einfach mal durchlesen, Dauerbrenner, sehr beliebt bei Kunden!*
*T400301*
*Damon diadema*
*Geißelspinne*
*lg-xl*
*5.20*
T400460
Gasteracantha fornicata
Zebra Dornenspinne
2-3cm
8.90
T400465
Gasteracantha hasselti
Gelb/Schwarze Dornenspinne xl dornen-SUPER
3cm 
9.50
T400475
Gasteracantha versicolor MADAGASKAR
Vielfarbige Dornenspinne rot/gelb
2cm
8.90
T400600
Goryella spec. BLACK
Schwarze Falltürspinne
lg
6.70
T400601
Goryella spec. GOLD LEGGED
Goldbeinige Falltürspinne
xlg
6.70
T400602
Goryella spec. RED
Rote Falltürspinne
xlg
6.90
T400650
Heteropoda spec. THAILAND
Jagdspinne
lg
6.90
T400800
Lycosa spec. TANSANIA
Tarantel gestreift und groß!
3cm 
7.50
T404000
Opadometa fastigata
Juwelen Radnaetzspinne Spannweite 6-8cm
2cm
6.90
*T480002*
*Salticidae spec. BLACK METALLIC*
*Glänzend Schwarze Springspinne*
*3cm *
*6.90*
T499999
Wasserjagdspinne
Grüne Wasserjagdspinne
3cm 
8.90





*BITTE BEACHTEN: Die Haltung einiger Skorpione und Skolopender ist in manchen*


*Bundesländern gesetzlich reglementiert. Bitte beachten Sie dies vor dem Kauf dieser*


*Tiere! Es handelt sich tlw. Um gefährliche, hochgiftige Arten. Wir geben dazu gerne*


*weitere Auskünfte unter den bekannten Tel. Nr. oder per Mail.*







*T300000*
*Skorpione*








T300049
Androctonus amoreuxi
Dickschwanzskorpion
md-lg
7.50
T300050
Androctonus australis
Dickschwanzskorpion
md
7.50
T300301
Babycurus jacksoni
Weinrot mit schwarzen Scherenpitzen
md-xlg
6.70
T300375
Bothriurus chilensis

lg
9.00
T300380
Bothriurus coriaceus

lg
8.20
T300385
Bothriurus keyserlingi

lg
9.71
T300390
Bothriurus spec.

lg
7.50
T300391
Bothriurus spec. 1

lg
9.00
*T300450*
*Buthacus arenicola*
*Leuchtend Gelber Skorpion*
*md-lg*
*8.20*
T300700
Caraboctonus keyserlingi

lg
9.70
T300790
Caraboctonus spec. 1

lg
9.00
T301599
Grosphus grandidieri
Rötlicher Madagaskarskorpion
md-lg
9.00
T302001
Hadogenes paucidens
Grüner Spaltenskorpion
md
6.70
T302002
Hadogenes paucidens
Grüner Spaltenskorpion
lg
7.50
T302501
Heterometrus cyaneus
Grüner asiatischer Kaiserskorpion
lg-xl
6.50
T302506
Heterometrus laoticus NZ
Schwarzer Asiat. Kaiserskorpion
med
5.00
T302505
Heterometrus laoticus
Schwarzer Asiat. Kaiserskorpion
lg-xl
6.50
T302506
Heterometrus longimanus
Riesen Chinaskorpion
xlg
6.50
T302510
Heterometrus swammerdammi
Pakistanischer Riesenskorpion
xlg
9.90


----------



## tarantulabarn

*Das absolute "es muß weh tun" Angebot!*



*T304020*
*Lychas mucronatus*
*Schwimmskorpion*
*adult*
*6.00*
*T304020*
*Lychas mucronatus ab 3 Stk.*
*Schwimmskorpion*
*adult*
*4.00*
*T304020*
*Lychas mucronatus ab 6 Stk.*
*Schwimmskorpion*
*adult*
*2.50*
T304050
Mesobuthus martensi
Chinesischer Rindenskorpion
adult
6.00
T304600
Ophistacanthus madagascariensis
kleiner harmloser Skorpion, Anfängertier!
md
9.00
T304650
Ophisthothalmus wahlbergii
Creme mit orangen Streifen, schön!
md-lg
6.70
T305003
Pandinus vitorus
Afrikanischer Riesenskorpion
md
6.00
T308001
Scorpio maurus palmatus
Goldener Skorpion
md
7.50





*T100000*
*Diplopoden - Tausendfüßer*








*Tausendfüsser können in jedem Terrarium mit entsprechendem Klima als Putzkolonne*


*eingesetzt werden. Sie verwerten Futterreste, halten das Substrat locker und beseitigen*


*sogar Schimmel! Der Panzerwels fürs Terrarium!*









_Schnurfüsser_








T100031
Alloporus stylifer
Gelbe Beine und schöne Gesichtsmaske
10-15cm,
3.70
T100051
Aphistogoniulus corallipes
Feuertausendfüßer, Rot/Schwarz/Gelb
12cm
9.00
T100103
Archispirostrepteus gigas
Afrikanischer Riesentausendfüßer
20-30cm
4.15
T100255
Aulacobolus rubrapunctatus
Regenbogentausendfüsser SEHR BUNT
6-8cm
8.90
T100301
Epibolus pulchripes
Rotbeiniger Tausendfüßer
lg
3.70
T100350
Epibolus spec. Pink footed
Pinkfüßer
12cm
4.15
T102800
Hapagaphoridae spec. 1
Indonesischer Tausendfüsser 
10-14cm
9.70
T102801
Hapagaphoridae spec. 2
Indonesischer Tausendfüsser 
8-12cm
9.70
T102802
Hapagaphoridae spec. 3
Thai Orange Zebra Tausendfüsser
12-14cm
6.70
T103150
Ophistostreptus guinensis
Riesen Schokotausendfüsser
20cm+
6.00
T103300
Pelmotojulus ligulatus
Gestreifter Großkopftausendfüßer
10-15cm
5.20
T108020
Spirostrepteus brachycerus
Roter Tausendfüßer Ostafrika
6-9cm
3.45
T108050
Spirostrepteus hamatus
Kirschkopf Tausendfüsser
10-12cm
4.50
T108702
Spirostreptidea spec. 2
Madagaskar Tausendfüsser rote Beine
8-10cm
9.00
T108703
Spirostreptidea spec. 3
Langbeiner Gelb Madagaskar
15-18cm
10.50
T108706
Spirostreptidea spec. 6
Mattbrauner Tausendfüßer
12cm
3.45
T109001
Millipede spec.1 NIGERIA STRIPED
Kupferstreifen Tausendfüsser
10-12cm
4.50
T109002
Millipede spec.2
Orange gebänderter Tausendfüßer
8-10cm
3.45
T109003
Millipede spec.3
Langbeiniger Tausendfüßer
12-15cm
4.15
T109004
Millipede spec.4
Silberner Elefantenausendfüßer
8cm
9.00
T109005
Millipede spec.5
Roter Langbeiniger Tausendfüßer
12-15cm
3.70


----------



## PSGeckos

Can we just confirm that this is the address for the Ashford Truck stop:

Channel Tunnel Lorry park
Waterbrook Avenue
Sevington
Ashford
Kent
Post Code TN24-0GB Phone 01233 502 919


----------



## tarantulabarn

Here's the link

Channel Tunnel, (Dover Folkestone) Lorry Park (Coaches) Truck Stop Transport Cafe M20 Ashford

80 hours till we leave


----------



## PSGeckos

tarantulabarn said:


> Here's the link
> 
> Channel Tunnel, (Dover Folkestone) Lorry Park (Coaches) Truck Stop Transport Cafe M20 Ashford
> 
> 80 hours till we leave


Yep thats the place! 
Just wanted to make sure... i wish i was going with Pete now, i'm soooo Jealous


----------



## cornmorphs

lo, stop counting down the hours


----------



## Moshpitviper

cornmorphs said:


> lo, stop counting down the hours


72 hours 31 minutes 14 seconds

sorry nige... couldn't resist.


----------



## cornmorphs

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> 72 hours 31 minutes 14 seconds
> 
> sorry nige... couldn't resist.


roughly eh ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Moshpitviper

at the time it was accurate mate.

71 hours 54 minutes 29 seconds

as was that.


----------



## purejurrasic

This time in 3 days time, we shall be mouching around on the train, under tonnes of water !

No paul, I promise not to pull the plug out !
:lol2:


----------



## Diablo

oi tony what have i told you lol  you ok mate? not long to go COME ON !!!!!!!!!


----------



## tarantulabarn

68 hours 15 mins to be precise


----------



## purejurrasic

Just think, this time in 3 days time....


Sardines in a que spring to mind

Whos up for getting friendly with a german !

:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

purejurrasic said:


> Just think, this time in 3 days time....
> 
> 
> Sardines in a que spring to mind
> 
> Whos up for getting friendly with a german !
> 
> :lol2:


do we have a choice? :whistling2:


----------



## purejurrasic

Yeah, could leave you in the coach with diablo !:crazy:


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> Yeah, could leave you in the coach with diablo !:crazy:


I dont bite........................................... much anyway


----------



## DraigGochHerp

purejurrasic said:


> Just think, this time in 3 days time....
> 
> 
> Sardines in a que spring to mind
> 
> Whos up for getting friendly with a german !
> 
> :lol2:


At least the weather is looking good -
BBC - Weather Centre - 5 Day Forecast in Celsius for Dortmund International, Germany8)
Graham.


----------



## 10371

Its looking good but very cold.


----------



## DraigGochHerp

******* said:


> Its looking good but very cold.


Better to be cold and dry than cold and wet. :2thumb:


----------



## 10371

Good point.:whistling2:


----------



## purejurrasic

will be nice and warm squashed up with all them germans !


----------



## 10371

purejurrasic said:


> will be nice and warm squashed up with all them germans !


:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

purejurrasic said:


> Yeah, could leave you in the coach with diablo !:crazy:


now theres an idea


----------



## charliet

Is there a cashpoint near the venue for those "unexpected purchases"?


----------



## purejurrasic

Yes there is, never used it, but its round the corner I belive.


----------



## tarantulabarn

charliet said:


> Is there a cashpoint near the venue for those "unexpected purchases"?


 
NOOOOO dont take your card, youll be skint when you get back!!:lol2:


30 HOURS TO GO


----------



## Diablo

Pickin on me already


----------



## charliet

tarantulabarn said:


> NOOOOO dont take your card, youll be skint when you get back!!:lol2:
> 
> 
> 30 HOURS TO GO


But there was some really nice stuff that was completely unexpected last time, I managed to resist in September, but not so sure I will be able to this time ...

Also cards will only let you get out £200 in one go, as long as I have £250 in the bank I won't be skint ...:whistling2:


----------



## tarantulabarn

unless you do it twice:lol2:


----------



## purejurrasic

or you lend me some !!


----------



## charliet

no chance!


----------



## Diablo

PJ you on msn ? lol 


Mental note take some pills to chill me out because they pick on me


----------



## cornmorphs

i dotn wanna go :no1:


----------



## Diablo

why not nige


----------



## cornmorphs

Diablo said:


> why not nige


nah i do, but the hassle each time is amazing.. its hard work for me


----------



## DraigGochHerp

DraigGochHerp said:


> At least the weather is looking good -
> BBC - Weather Centre - 5 Day Forecast in Celsius for Dortmund International, Germany8)
> Graham.


Looking like some rain now. :hmm:
Anyway, cold outside, like a sauna inside. Is there a cloakroom or are we stuck with our coats all day?
Graham.


----------



## cornmorphs

DraigGochHerp said:


> Looking like some rain now. :hmm:
> Anyway, cold outside, like a sauna inside. Is there a cloakroom or are we stuck with our coats all day?
> Graham.


you'd never gewt the right coat back.. hey what a cool idea, take a crap coat, coe out with a decent one lol


----------



## DraigGochHerp

So it's no coat and stand close to a few frauens to keep warm and dry in the queue then.:whistling2:
Graham.


----------



## Diablo

Wehey  not long left guys  come on my son


----------



## Bonkers!

Diablo said:


> Wehey  not long left guys  come on my son


Awww now Isn't that just precious! Bless his little cotton socks! :flrt:


----------



## tarantulabarn

18hours 16 minutes till we go


----------



## tarantulabarn

For those that havent got it this is the "coach hotline" number, this will only be in use friday and saturday

Please call it if you get delayed at all

07842 117539


----------



## cornmorphs

as usual i got no sleep lol.. i have no idea why, i just never sleep before hamm.


----------



## Moshpitviper

i watched the boosh then fell asleep. its tonight when i will not be able to sleep. I'll be like those annoying little scrotes of the euro disney advert.


----------



## cornmorphs

i just dont wanna site behind those tits from last time.. at times they were funny, the rest of the time they were proper annoying lol..
i dont know who they are so i cant name and shame


----------



## charliet

Right, we're about to set off for Manchester, so see you all in a few (10?) hours!


----------



## tarantulabarn

Have a safe trip and i will see you in
about 8 hours


----------



## Diablo

Is it this Friday or next  

Not long till we get on that coach, See you there guys and girls.


----------



## tarantulabarn

its next friday, dont be late


----------



## Dropkickmurphy

Whys everybody rushing its not even time to get out of bed yet :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cornmorphs

tarantulabarn said:


> its next friday, dont be late


yep, definately, next week


----------



## smart275

is there any thing on the internet on hamm like a online brosure (sp)
i wanna read abou it and see what its like coz i would like to go 

if any one can help me find any thing i would be very greatfull 

thankyou


----------



## Diablo

tarantulabarn said:


> its next friday, dont be late


lol the cheak of it  

We arent rushing around im still walking around in my boxers trying to find my passport im sure ive got one.


----------



## tarantulabarn

why you taking a passport


----------



## Diablo

tarantulabarn said:


> why you taking a passport


what i dont need one ???? Cool won't need to look for it then. 

Do i need money ? or is it for free


----------



## tarantulabarn

depends if you can haggle in german


----------



## Diablo

tarantulabarn said:


> depends if you can haggle in german


I cant haggle in german i speak a universal language ill just nut um.

Not long left W00t


----------



## bluetongued

Hope you all have a good time......would love to see pics of the place and your purchases.


----------



## Diablo

bluetongued said:


> Hope you all have a good time......would love to see pics of the place and your purchases.


im not buying anything im going over for a drink lol. Whats a reptile show?


----------



## bluetongued

Diablo said:


> im not buying anything im going over for a drink lol. Whats a reptile show?


Well dont eat too many German sausages...most of them are horses willys!!!


----------



## sweetvicky

Heya, are there some details around about this? I read a few pages and really want to go!

Can anyone fill me in on:
Where exactly is it, When does it start, how much is it, how big is it etc.


----------



## Faith

sweetvicky said:


> Heya, are there some details around about this? I read a few pages and really want to go!
> 
> Can anyone fill me in on:
> Where exactly is it, When does it start, how much is it, how big is it etc.


Erm its tomorrow the coach left ashford at 8 30 tonight to arive in *Germany* _Hamm _tomorrow morning about 6 am 
The next show is the second sat in March 08 

Its a huge reptile show where breeders take their stock and you can buy.
How much well if you go by coach with Purejurasic and TB then its £77 i think not 100% sure on the price

How big Bloody huge lol


----------



## ukgeckos

lets hope theres no problems with the coach this time.
its the first show ive missed since i started going - bit gutted but saving for the march one as theres usually more to offer


----------



## Corny-Dawny

Why dont you need a passport?
I have never had one and thought you would need one.


----------



## Faith

ukgeckos said:


> lets hope theres no problems with the coach this time.
> its the first show ive missed since i started going - bit gutted but saving for the march one as theres usually more to offer


 
Coach got there fine  no probs this time and they were in the que by 8 30 am this morning 



Corny-Dawny said:


> Why dont you need a passport?
> I have never had one and thought you would need one.


You do need a passport they were on a wind up lol


----------



## Corny-Dawny

LOL trust me to fall for it lol.


----------



## the-tick

Faith did Diablo take his list


----------



## Faith

the-tick said:


> Faith did Diablo take his list


Yes hun got his list but i keep getting told off for texting him as i forgot that it costs him money to recieve a text lol. I'll give him a call when they get back over the border which i think might be about 12pm tonight and shall let you know


----------



## PSGeckos

My other half said they'll be earlier than that, he said they're near to the terminal, that was about an hour ago.


----------



## the-tick

Faith said:


> Yes hun got his list but i keep getting told off for texting him as i forgot that it costs him money to recieve a text lol. I'll give him a call when they get back over the border which i think might be about 12pm tonight and shall let you know



cool no worries lol just making sure


----------



## Faith

They are back in the UK now they have just got out the euro tunnel


----------

